# GT La Bomba handle light DH/AM/Single???



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

So I am wondering if anyone has one of these.. not much on forums with them. I want a hardtail I can throw around, do some single, light dh style riding.. I do not give a **** if it pedals uphill, but sizing and geometry wise does it work? I used to race downhill, got out of it and sold everything. Never owned a 4X bike and I am wondering how well rounded this thing is? It is basically for going down and off stuff, never up unless I commute with it and then I don't care on concrete. So basically decent bike to do some DJ/AM/Light DH? I can only choose from GT bikes in case you are like ???


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.gtbicycles.com/2012/bikes/mountain/enduro/2012-la-bomba


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

I have never seen that one before but I doubt you could go wrong. GT have always had good hardtails and they have a heavy bmx background. are you looking for something closer to a dirt jump bike or to a freeride hardtail that can jump?


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

Realistically I am too poor to buy a downhill bike so I need something burly enough to do Single/Light DH but also something I can ride in the city and jump. It is a bike that must do everything.. kinda. I know it is hard to run hardtails downhill but it is more fun in my opinon too haha, some blood is cool. I have had my GT which is a pile of **** like 12 years? Thing was 300 bucks and has bombed some stuff, hate the XC geometry though. But yeah.. closer to a freeride to answer your question, just GT only offers a few DJ bikes. This one is a.. enduro bike technically but I have heard nothing about it, no Youtube stuff, no reviews really.. Magical mystery bike haha. Try to figure how wacky a 4X/DJ bike would be to ride all around though?


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

Could get a Scott Voltage too but that is about it


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Should be fine. It's a DJ bike so it should be strong. Last year at mammoth I saw a guy hitting stuff on a tazer ht that I wasn't hitting on my DH bike, and I'm talking rocky sections. 

If your getting it for that price, you could just get a used DH.


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

not for that price ^_^ I am just hoping the geometry of that bike can handle a diverse riding style to say the least!


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

Majestix said:


> not for that price ^_^


$1540? that buys a hell of a lot of used DH bike.


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah not paying 1600 though.. way less


----------

